# Liverpool: City by the Sea



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

This new thread will contain my most recent, and ongoing, new photographs of the city of Liverpool. My original Liverpool thread can be linked to below by clicking on_ Liverpool: The Pool Of Life_.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice new start!  kay:

This afternoon I will go the Liverpool for a weekend (fri-mon). 
Let see if I can make some pictures too!   beside the football, music and beers  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Nice new start!  kay:
> 
> This afternoon I will go the Liverpool for a weekend (fri-mon).
> Let see if I can make some pictures too!   beside the football, music and beers  :cheers:


Great news! Unfortunately I don’t think you’ll see much sun.

Suggestions: Take a ferry ride ( £10 - 1 hour) : Ascend the tower of the Anglican cathedral ( £5); descend to the crypt of the Catholic cathedral ( £3) : British Music Experience - The Cunard Building ( £14): Tate gallery - free. Anything else you’d like to know -just ask. :cheers:

Take a ride on _Merseyrail_ to_ Port Sunlight_ on the Wirral peninsula ( Lady Lever Gallery and model village)


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Glad you started new thread, Jane. Love the first pic: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Liverpool 2/P1050122_zpsqbgtpyim.jpg


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent pics with a real artistic flair. Looking forward to more. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Marvelous new thread, with your personal style everywhere - Liverpool seems the extension of your eyes


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad your back Jane. And what a start! :applause:



Patrick Highrise said:


> This afternoon I will go the Liverpool for a weekend (fri-mon).


You'll love it Patrick. Don't forget the Cavern Club and Pub. And the Beatles story if you like the Fab Four. (_You should_!)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks everyone _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

excellent. I think the first of #5 is my favourite though I struggle to phrase why. it's like, so evocative of every time i've sat in traffic in the rain at dusk in the uk that it feels completely 'real', and even banal, and thus masquerades as an example of photography as 'objective, unthinking record' (think street view), as opposed to photography as a creative, artistic, considered form with choices and composition and intent etc. whereas, of course, it is in fact the latter, and very nice at it too. i'm not sure if that makes any sort of sense.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many favourites, Jane, and I particularly love this beautiful colour reflection! :applause:



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

stevekeiretsu said:


> excellent. I think the first of #5 is my favourite though I struggle to phrase why. it's like, so evocative of every time i've sat in traffic in the rain at dusk in the uk that it feels completely 'real', and even banal, and thus masquerades as an example of photography as 'objective, unthinking record' (think street view), as opposed to photography as a creative, artistic, considered form with choices and composition and intent etc. whereas, of course, it is in fact the latter, and very nice at it too. i'm not sure if that makes any sort of sense.


I think it does make sense, Steve; especially as I was sat in my car as I took that photo. It was an opportunistic capture through my windscreen, just as you imply. :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Mmm. But what I meant is that it looks like something that anybody could capture opportunistically if 100 people in their cars there had all tried, but in reality, I'm willing to bet 99 shots would be less satisfying, because you have so much "craft". Even if, in this case, the "craft" so is instinctive and transparent as to be invisible both to the viewer and even yourself, as compared to something like that street wine glasses shot for example, it's there underneath and delivers a 'next-level' edge to the end result I think. It's like when a guitarist who has all the technique to do fancy fretboard fireworks, rattles off some off the cuff blues lick, their technique enhances even the most simple or casual improvisation.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

stevekeiretsu said:


> Mmm. But what I meant is that it looks like something that anybody could capture opportunistically if 100 people in their cars there had all tried, but in reality, I'm willing to bet 99 shots would be less satisfying, because you have so much "craft". Even if, in this case, the "craft" so is instinctive and transparent as to be invisible both to the viewer and even yourself, as compared to something like that street wine glasses shot for example, it's there underneath and delivers a 'next-level' edge to the end result I think. It's like when a guitarist who has all the technique to do fancy fretboard fireworks, rattles off some off the cuff blues lick, their technique enhances even the most simple or casual improvisation.


Thanks! I’ll use you as the reference for my CV


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> Lovely #37, Jane! kay:
> 
> I'm fascinated by the atmosphere of this one - looks like Dennis Hopper
> could come around every moment...


I’m not really very familiar with Dennis Hopper, but I think I know what you mean. Sort of ‘Gangs of New York’ or mobster’ish, maybe?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great sets...contemplating.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> I’m not really very familiar with Dennis Hopper, but I think I know what you mean. Sort of ‘Gangs of New York’ or mobster’ish, maybe?


Dennis Hopper often played roles where he had a personality which was somehow
dangerous but nevertheless fascinating. Such phantasies of film scenes
are aroused by your fabulous picture in me.  Maybe it's the fog combined
with the pink lights...

* 
The coloured ship is wonderful! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> Dennis Hopper often played roles where he had a personality which was somehow
> dangerous but nevertheless fascinating. Such phantasies of film scenes
> are aroused by your fabulous picture in me.  Maybe it's the fog combined
> with the pink lights...
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. I think I also have a tendency to be attracted to lone figures in otherwise empty spaces....which probably heightens that sensation.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Interesting angles, haven't worked out what the second-to-last pic is though.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Interesting angles, haven't worked out what the second-to-last pic is though.


It’s an interior shot of a ceramic art-work. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ Very well imagined sequence of human expressions above, from real living people till artistic creations of people that really existed, or maybe not


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow!
http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/Liverpool 2/P1050330_zpsstetm5fp.jpg.html

... and I like all pics of the last set.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your little granddaughter is more than cute, Jane.  Even at this early age
we can feel a very strong personality!

I really wish you could get the chance to publish your inspiring pics in an
art magazine or book some day, Jane. Not one "weak" picture, great updates! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful pictures for a gorgeous city! I love face pictures too kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Eduarqui said:


> ^^ Very well imagined sequence of human expressions above, from real living people till artistic creations of people that really existed, or maybe not


Thanks, Eduarqui  The painted portrait is of the writer _Mary Wollstonecraft -_ mother of_ Mary Shelley_ ( author of ‘Frankenstein’). I have long admired this writer, and this portrait of her hangs in Liverpool’s Walker Art gallery.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> Wow!
> http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/Liverpool 2/P1050330_zpsstetm5fp.jpg.html
> 
> ... and I like all pics of the last set.


The sky was _actually_ that colour!  One of my favourite Liverpool churches - in my neighbourhood


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> Your little granddaughter is more than cute, Jane.  Even at this early age
> we can feel a very strong personality!
> 
> I really wish you could get the chance to publish your inspiring pics in an
> art magazine or book some day, Jane. Not one "weak" picture, great updates! :applause:


The child in the last set is actually a little boy who was in the playground at the park at the same time that I was there with my granddaughter. As you say, he has a very strong and characterful face. 

I used to imagine having the opportunity to publish a coffee table book, but I no longer believe this will be feasible. Nice thought, though! The ephemeral nature of the internet and the photos there stored - means that photographs, and years of work, could be lost in an instant.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

General Electric said:


> Wonderful pictures for a gorgeous city! I love face pictures too kay:


Thank-you!


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I've read somwhere that Brexit will be actually good thing for Liverpool. Let's hope so, If I'm not wrong Liverpool haven't really been most succesful cities in UK last decades.

Did cold front while ago reach Liverpool? Any photos on that time?

Btw, I like those foggy photos.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

apinamies said:


> I've read somwhere that Brexit will be actually good thing for Liverpool. Let's hope so, If I'm not wrong Liverpool haven't really been most succesful cities in UK last decades.
> 
> Did cold front while ago reach Liverpool? Any photos on that time?
> 
> Btw, I like those foggy photos.


Some people think that negotiating trade relationships with the rest of the world would be good for the Port Of Liverpool; seeing that it is Britain’s largest, west facing deep sea port.

Liverpool has undergone considerable regeneration in the last 15 years or so, but as you say, along with most of the other big British cities outside of London, lost its way and was struggling for a long time. It doesn’t help that everything in Britain is focused on London, and disproportionate spending is justified by the fact that it sucks in everything to itself and requires constant feeding . Meanwhile everywhere else goes hungry.

Of course, at one point in its history Liverpool was the second city of the British empire, and its many fabulous buildings and their awesome sense of scale are testimony to this. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> The child in the last set is actually a little boy who was in the playground at the park at the same time that I was there with my granddaughter. As you say, he has a very strong and characterful face.


Oh, sorry for the mixing up!  But they really could be brother and sister.



openlyJane said:


> I used to imagine having the opportunity to publish a coffee table book, but I no longer believe this will be feasible. Nice thought, though! The ephemeral nature of the internet and the photos there stored - means that photographs, and years of work, could be lost in an instant.


You say it! I've lost two times everything on the internet (work of years,
once a whole group with about 100 people!). 
I love the good sides of internet and the great possibilities, but I hate that insecurity...
A book is a book is a book.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> The sky was _actually_ that colour!  One of my favourite Liverpool churches - in my neighbourhood



You are lucky to have such imposing church nearby. BTW, somehow I didn't doubt in the authenticity of that wonderful sky


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Your photos are exceptional and deserve the relative permanence of paper covers, Jane. Maybe a collaborative volume with local poets or creative prose writers?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets of photos. I'm glad you're posting again, Jane!

The mystical atmosphere of the church with the light entering through its stained glass windows is one of my favorites. (post 19).
Beautiful photo of the Madonna (post 37).
I really liked the photo of the colorful tug boat (?) With the gray background because of the fog (post 42).

And many other great photos!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourite this time, again with that "Dennis Hopper-touch". 



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks to *Igor, Why Why, Silvia, Gratteciel,* and to all, for your nice comments, questions and feedback. Always much appreciated. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

I love the Chinese lady taking a selfie in the wind: it gives a sense of movement!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Masterpieces !!!! Thank you for great great pics !


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great updates! This time I will not confuse Billy and Elvis 

My favorite:


openlyJane said:


>


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Priceless:



openlyJane said:


>


Enjoyed very much that Elvis too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Every snap is great and the diner shot is really surprising, like a piece of Americana across the pond. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Why-Why said:


> Your photos are exceptional and deserve the relative permanence of paper covers, Jane. Maybe a collaborative volume with local poets or creative prose writers?


I write poetry and other words myself, Why Why ( an ex english teacher) and have experimented in the past with lines accompanying the photos......The problem lies more in the process and the cost of publication. But who knows?


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I do hope you find a way, Jane. I can see that self-publication, which works well for text, would be too costly for a high-quality photograph album. Some combination of old-fashion subscription and contemporary crowdfunding might work, if you could find an agency willing to promote the project. Your Liverpool images deserve preservation.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Adore the whole set #70, Jane! :applause:
Hard to pic out favourites among so many high class pics, here are three of mine:



openlyJane said:


>





openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Always great and interesting photos,Jane! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Like in a dream!



openlyJane said:


>


What a shots! :master:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^

Ben, I find of late that I like to try and create mood or story boards.....if I have the available photos to do that.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

you are doing very well, we often see that in your creations kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful ... ethereal ... almost unreal! 



Your photos always arouse a very particular interest in me. Thank you, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow that's extraordinary. Is that a movie shoot or something like that?


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm guessing a late Victorian film or TV shoot. That's a horse-drawn London omnibus! Great shots, by the way.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Why-Why said:


> I'm guessing a late Victorian film or TV shoot. That's a horse-drawn London omnibus! Great shots, by the way.


Yes, it’s a BBC adaptation of_ ‘The War of the Worlds’. _:cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new set, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Each your pics is a wonder, but what a so impressive and beautiful fog effect  I'am smitten


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful foggy pics.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates (the statues!) - but the fog impressions top it all... :applause:

This one is my favourite - thank you for showing these treasures, Jane!



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks everyone  I've been computer'less for a while. -so it's good to post again._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

As some may have noticed, I've been re-visiting some of my older, rejected photos for fresh appraisal. There will still be lots of new images, though. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb new set, Jane! :applause:
Where did you find this Kali? 



openlyJane said:


>


Inspiring "Penny Lane hotel" - I will make a little rest soon, hearing Beatles
music over headphones.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Kali was in The Museum of Liverpool - can't recall now what exhibition it was introducing.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Really good shots Jane...a wonderful colour tone with almost a 60s-70s vintage feel to them. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely atmosphere in all of your photos, Jane!
It is always a delight to visit your thread.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

It is great pleasure to look at your works, Jane.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^

_Thank*s everyone*  It is always nice to receive such positive comments._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Powerful set, Jane! The whole spectrum of humanity is in these half-dozen images.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^I completely agree with Nick.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pic...



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, beautiful couple.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Love, hate, pleasure, sadness... you capture every sentiment, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Christi69 said:


> Love, hate, pleasure, sadness... you capture every sentiment, Jane!


_Thanks, Christi _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Art! :applause: The b/w mother and child, the raindrops on glass...

The "selfie-mania": I think, not only vanity.
Your pic makes me think of this girl's thoughts and feelings as like:
"Here I am! Hey, I'm alive, I exist. I'm in this world!"
Something very philosophical...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new sets, Jane!
This could be a daily scene, but the photo is exceptional!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry Jane, but last weeks I don't see any picture from Photobucket in my browser. I'm sure your photos are great!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Every single pic is beautiful, Jane, and the second one is my favourite. :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shot, Jane!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

^^ I totally agree with Nick. That photo is a masterpiece!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


>


I saw many of your photos of this location which each has its own character
and this one is kind of a surreal art like can be a Tanguy's...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the sea gull pic!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I like the last one very much, it looks like an very old pic.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely wall art in Constance street, Jane!
And the two last pics are my favourites. :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, Jane!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely, well composed shots as always, Jane.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Very elegant city as all England!!!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the comments* everyone*. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Jane! :applause:
This wild passage of a (back?)street gains it's beauty by the light, the colours
and the structures. Impressive barbwire, like curly hair! 
John Lennon, unforgotten...





openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Wonderful pics Jane - so good to see that you are still an active participant in this forum - hugs SYDNEY.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those four minimalist beach shots at #333!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The shoe! :lol:
I especially love the art in #340, Jane - great! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful new set, Jane!
The lady surrounded by violins is one of my favorite photos.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

The lady on top of hill of used violins - great shot! 
And I like the last update, the shining scarlet wall.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

The violin lady and huge sandal is genius - awesome Jane, have a great weekend and be naughty


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks *everyone*. It is still always nice to receive comments and feedback.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful weather pics, Jane! :applause:
For me this is weather that makes us feel alive...


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Very moody pics Jane - I love pics that convey emotion


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Rainbow Boy (Mar 7, 2014)

Lovely, teres a sense of serenity.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Jane - I like all four, but especially the boy with the little dog. kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful semi-abstracts, Jane! The connection to the real world makes them far more effective than most abstract expressionist paintings. This is my favourite:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and I like your set of *seashore* panorama and this is my favorite -



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful.....specially those landscape shots - look like some abstract paintings.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

DWest said:


> beautiful.....specially those landscape shots - look like some abstract paintings.


Yes, I've heard the name Mark Rothko mentioned. They came out well. 


_Thanks *everyone*_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One of the best bird pics I've ever seen here in Urban Showcase, Jane! :applause:
What have you done that he sat so still? Hypnosis? 
Your pic shows in all details what beautiful birds the starlings are.
Some people think they are common, nothing special...
But they are real shining, colourful stars! 


Also love the quote by Rosa Parks and the beautiful mural. Superb pic! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> One of the best bird pics I've ever seen here in Urban Showcase, Jane! :applause:
> What have you done that he sat so still? Hypnosis?
> Your pic shows in all details what beautiful birds the starlings are.
> Some people think they are common, nothing special...
> ...



The Starling is one of my favourite birds. So characterful; and when they flock and fly together a wondrous sight to behold.


----------

